# X-rays reveal bizarre junk swallowed by pets



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

8:20am Wednesday 31st December 2008

LEADING animal charity, PDSA, has released a list of the top 20 weird and wonderful items removed from the stomachs of inquisitive pets by its veterinary surgeons.

PDSAs hard to swallow stories include a dog that wolfed down a 10-inch tent peg, a cat which swallowed a bell and a puppy that gobbled up Christmas tree decorations  clearly visible by x-ray!

The list in full:

1. Ten-inch tent peg

2. Christmas decoration (star shaped)

3. Kitchen knife

4. Alphabet fridge magnets

5. Mans wig

6. Ann Summers underwear

7. Bell

8. Fishing hook

9. Socks

10. Rubber duck

11. Babys dummy

12. Golf balls

13. Coins

14. Balloons

15. Metal ball from a computer mouse

16. Shoe laces

17. Power ball

18. Corn on the cob

19. Needle and thread

20. Box of chocolates

PDSA Senior Veterinary Surgeon, Sean Wensley, says: Dogs, especially puppies and younger dogs, use their mouth to investigate objects as well as to eat. Sometimes a dog will swallow an object by mistake, even though it had only meant to investigate it.

Sean continues: PDSA is urging pet owners to do a pet safety audit of their homes this Christmas to identify and remove any dangers. Owners should give their pets the chance to investigate new objects by providing them with plenty of pet-safe toys to play with that way the whole family can enjoy the festive season safely.

Owners who want to learn more about keeping their pets safe can download a free copy of PDSAs Pet Safety Indoors leaflet at PDSA - Home Page.

X-rays reveal bizarre junk swallowed by pets (From Campaign Series)


----------

